

Please review my part time project - Twitter meets wikipedia - vain
http://twitterex.com

======
nowarninglabel
Well, interesting idea, and I admit I couldn't find a decent place on twitter
itself to browse lists.

That said, your UI is well...non-existent. I know it's just a part-time
project, but just a little bit of UI work could make this look a lot more
fantastic.

~~~
vain
thank you! am on it. done the header already. do let me know what you think.

~~~
nowarninglabel
Awesome that is about 20 times better. Now, just working some more on the
fonts and the presentation and it's become pretty interesting. Currently, what
I need from it is some feature that will pull me. For instance, have a "login
using twitter" option.

------
vain
ok, now some ui is done. do review twitterex.com !

